# The Homeschool Family



## KMK (Jan 21, 2008)

GodTube.com - Tim Hawkins - "Home School Family"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

Ken -- Check out these threads. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/homeschool-family-27577/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/homeschool-humor-27682/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

KMK said:


> GodTube.com - Tim Hawkins - "Home School Family"


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's another one. Who'dathunk that Dilbert was a homeschooler?

[video=youtube;CmYDgncMhXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmYDgncMhXw[/video]


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Here's another one. Who'dathunk that Dilbert was a homeschooler?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just about to post on this (well, I DID on my blog!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

Did anyone see the homeschool family in _RV_? Jeff Daniels was the homeschool dad.


----------



## KMK (Jan 21, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Did anyone see the homeschool family in _RV_? Jeff Daniels was the homeschool dad.



They tried to paint them in a bad light but they ended up being a lot more likeable than Robin Williams!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

KMK said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see the homeschool family in _RV_? Jeff Daniels was the homeschool dad.
> ...



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dilbert is cool.


----------



## skellam (Jan 21, 2008)

Someone sent me the Homeschool Family video a few weeks ago which led me to investigate Tim Hawkins website where I found the hilarious music video, "Cleetus Take the Reel." --> TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a Tiny URL


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 22, 2008)

skellam said:


> Someone sent me the Homeschool Family video a few weeks ago which led me to investigate Tim Hawkins website where I found the hilarious music video, "Cleetus Take the Reel." --> TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a Tiny URL



LOL!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 22, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 22, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Here's another one. Who'dathunk that Dilbert was a homeschooler?
> 
> YouTube - Dilbert - The Knack



My family is chock full of engineers (I am the black sheep, going into music and theology). I am going to have to send this to them. Too funny!


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 22, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> ~~Susita~~ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one. Who'dathunk that Dilbert was a homeschooler?
> ...



Hey, I resemble that video! 

Sounds like you have an honorable legacy, Lane. Perhaps you can atone for your black sheepness by raising a new generation of engineers.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2008)

Reformed Musings said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > ~~Susita~~ said:
> ...



Bob, are you a fan of "Are You Being served"?


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 23, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Bob, are you a fan of "Are You Being served"?



I wouldn't say I was a fan, but I've watched it a number of times. It's pretty funny. I have been a fan of British comedy in general since before The Two Ronnies.


----------

